# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ondergewicht

## miekemalki

ondergewicht wat kan ik eraan doen

----------


## Flogiston

Moeilijk te zeggen. Het hangt er maar net van af waar jouw ondergewicht door wordt veroorzaakt.

Een heel eenvoudige: als je een stofwisselingsziekte hebt, moet je daar iets aan zien te doen. Als dat niet kan omdat het chronisch is, zou je een diëtist kunnen raadplegen.

Een andere mogelijkheid is dat je een psychisch probleem hebt. Anorexia is een bekend voorbeeld. Als dat zo is, moet je je echt (ja, echt) laten behandelen.

Als er medisch (lichamelijk en/of psychisch) niets aan de hand is, kun je twee dingen doen. Ofwel je accepteert dat je een spriet bent. Dat is wat ik zelf heb gedaan. Ik ben jarenlang "ondervoed" geweest - althans, zo drukte ik het zelf uit. Ik bedoelde daarmee dat mijn BMI duidelijk onder de 18 lag. Maar ja, ik zou dan wel wat voller willen zijn, maar ik leed er verder niet onder. Ik was fit, gezond en sportief. Mijn gewicht was weliswaar officieel te laag, maar het was wel heel constant. Kortom, ik maakte me geen zorgen en liet het gewoon zo.

(Pas onlangs is mijn BMI boven de 20 gekomen - het zal met de leeftijd te maken hebben.)

Als je er toch iets aan wilt doen, zou ik je toch adviseren eens met een diëtist te praten. Die kan adviseren wat je kunt eten, en hoe je kunt eten, om aan te komen, zonder dat je je gezondheid schaadt.

----------


## christel1

Miekemalki, je kan ook eens gaan kijken bij "ik ben te dun" daar staan al meerdere reacties op en daar kan je misschien ook antwoorden vinden op je post. 
Mag ik weten hoe oud je bent en hoe groot je bent en hoeveel je weegt momenteel ? Als je nog in de puberteit zit dan is er bij ons nog altijd het spreekwoord "een jaar in de lengte, een jaar in de breedte" Momenteel heb ik 2 neefjes van 16 en 17 jaar oud, de ene meet 1m87 en weegt 64 kilo, de andere is iets kleiner en weegt 62 kilo, die zitten ook met ondergewicht maar ze zijn nog volop aan het groeien. Als je er geen lichamelijke hinder van onder vindt zoals snel moe, slecht slapen, haarverlies (bij meisjes wegblijven van maandstonden) donsjes krijgen op het lichaam dan zou ik me geen zorgen maken, misschien eens een check up laten maken bij de HA of je schildklier niet te snel werkt, dit kan men zien door een simpele bloedafname voor je je zorgen gaat maken. En misschien kan de HA je doorsturen als het probleem echt ernstig is naar een voedingsconsulent die je dan zegt wat je bv mag eten want je moet je nu ook niet gaan volproppen met ongezonde voeding om proberen bij te komen. Beter eerst advies inwinnen dus. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## LizavanNOON

Hallo forumbezoekers! 

Ik ben van het nieuwe kinderprogramma van RTV Utrecht: 'Noon'. Vanaf eind deze maand wordt dat uitgezonden. Voor het programma ben ik op zoek naar iemand in de provincie Utrecht die last heeft van ondergewicht. Iemand die genoeg eet maar toch maar niet aan komt. We gaan ook met een specialist praten over hoe je makkelijk zwaarder kan worden.

Ben jij iemand/ of ken jij iemand die 10 tot 15 jaar is, in de provincie Utrecht woont en in ons programma wil vertellen over ondergewicht? 

Mail dan naar [email protected]

Volg 'Noon' ook op Twitter: https://twitter.com/noonlinetv

Groetjes Liza

Het programma 'Noon' is ontwikkeld door ouderejaars van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht.

----------


## Adike

Ondergewicht kan een heel vervelend probleem zijn. Zelf heb ik er heel lang last van gehad, ik was 1.72 m en woog onder de 45 kg. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht niet toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------

